
Show HN: Improve your front-end coding skills by building real projects - stooderrr
https://www.frontendmentor.io/
======
stooderrr
Hey everyone,

I'd love to get your thoughts on my side project Frontend Mentor. I created
the site to provide professional designs so that people can practice their
front-end coding skills in a realistic workflow.

As developers, we're often not the best at UI design. So Frontend Mentor takes
the design aspect out of the equation and allows people to focus on the code.

When a solution is submitted on the platform you also receive an automated
report containing an accessibility audit and HTML validation check.

There's a community aspect to it as well, so people can give each other code
reviews and feedback.

Talking about feedback, I'd love to hear what you think of the site. If you
have any suggestions please comment!

------
thecodrr
Hey, cool idea. The website looks good. I like how you want to promote "learn
by building real projects". Good luck!

~~~
stooderrr
Thanks a lot! Yeah, building projects is such a great way to learn. I'm hoping
the site can help people grow their experience and also confidence as
developers by working through the challenges.

